# Where to get a Maltese in Texas?



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey all, we havn't posted in a long time, been super busy with everything.. we're looking at getting a 3rd puppy. Our last two girls are from California. We live in Dallas now.. any suggestions for breeders?

ThankS!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome back to SM! Try the American Maltese Association. They have several Texas breeders who are well known. http://www.americanmaltese.org/
And Sharon has several breeder's on her list as well. http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm

Are you looking for a male or a female? 
Tina


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Cindy and Casey!! I remember you from a yorkie forum years ago  Anyways, we are in Houston now and just picked up our new little boy, but we flew to Orlando to get him. In Texas, you have Rhapsody (in Austin), Pashes, and Veranda, all reallt well-known great breeders. There's also Divine maltese, which is close to us in Louisiana and she has gorgeous puppies. A few weeks ago she had a male available, but I'm not sure if he still is available. Rhapsody maltese has a gorgeous female available right now listed on their website. I called Veranda maltese a few weeks ago when we were looking for our little guy and she didn't have any available. I also called Pashes, and she said that she may have some in February (not sure when you want your new baby). Good luck with your search!! Oh, that reminds me, Julie (another member on this forum) got her 2 babies, Tango and Tillie, from Divinity Maltese in Dallas. Hope that helps.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

AMA breeders listed from the Texas area: 

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/
Tonia Holibaugh
Buda, Texas (Austin area)
(512) 295-9086 (note** new phone #)

http://www.verandamaltese.com/
Barbara L Davis
Carthage, Tx 
(903) 693-6436 

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/
Sheila Meyers
Emory, Texas
(903)474-9050

Lindy Fuller
Colorado City, Texas
(325)728-3020
[email protected]


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> AMA breeders listed from the Texas area:
> 
> http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/
> Tonia Holibaugh
> ...



that's right, I forgot about Lindy. She just had a litter at Thanksgiving, she's very nice, I'd give her a call or email.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

completely off topic, but yay! we got our glamour dog order a couple weeks ago and the buttercup luuuuvs her <strike>yellow jacket</strike> bumble bee harness  it's a perfect fit. 

have a great holiday :chili: 

ann marie and the "cutest georgia tech cheerleader EVER!" buttercup


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in love with Rhapsody Maltese. I hope to buy my first maltese from her a few years down the road.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Brooke is correct, I got both Tango and Tillie from Divinity Maltese just outside of Dallas. Even though she may not been as well known as some of the other breeders mentioned, Claudia is just great. I still talk with her via e-mail. I also think her prices are quite reasonable for a quality breeder. PM ime f you want any other information.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Brooke is correct, I got both Tango and Tillie from Divinity Maltese just outside of Dallas. Even though she may not been as well known as some of the other breeders mentioned, Claudia is just great. I still talk with her via e-mail. I also think her prices are quite reasonable for a quality breeder. PM ime f you want any other information. [/B]


I think that is one of the benefits of dealing with a smaller show breeder, their availibility. We often hear from people who can't reach their breeders after the fact with questions because they are just too busy and always traveling to shows. Those that have gotten their Maltese from smaller show breeders always rave about the support and personal contact they have with their breeders for years to come. If you look at the pedigrees, too, you will find that most have the well known lines from the larger breeders in them anyway.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494606
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Claudia is definitely that way. When I first got Tango I called her several times with so many questions. She is so knowledgable and I really value her opinion. I still send her pics of Tango and Tillie!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I got my Buttons from Pashes and he is a total doll.


----------



## ChrisJennAndBella (Feb 4, 2008)

> Brooke is correct, I got both Tango and Tillie from Divinity Maltese just outside of Dallas. Even though she may not been as well known as some of the other breeders mentioned, Claudia is just great. I still talk with her via e-mail. I also think her prices are quite reasonable for a quality breeder. PM ime f you want any other information. [/B]



This is my first post, but have been reading for a few weeks. I just wanted to agree with Julie. We bought our little Bella from Divinity in December, and Claudia is so great that I thought it worth sharing here. Claudia has been responsive to emails/calls, we got to visit her home to pick up Bella, and Bella came so well adjusted that we are considering picking up a second furball to bring home.

My wife & I definitely recommend Divinity to anyone looking for a Maltese.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Question for Julie or anyone who has been to Claudia's house-----Divinity has 7 stud dogs and 18 breeding females pictured on their website, plus I think 12 young dogs for sale and a bunch of puppies. Do they really have that many running around their house? I wonder why so many males. Seems unusual from what I've seen on other websites.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Question for Julie or anyone who has been to Claudia's house-----Divinity has 7 stud dogs and 18 breeding females pictured on their website, plus I think 12 young dogs for sale and a bunch of puppies. Do they really have that many running around their house? I wonder why so many males. Seems unusual from what I've seen on other websites.[/B]


I read on her web site that they young dogs are for sale because they are making their business smaller. Her house has different rooms for different dogs. They are not all just running around. I know when the puppies are weened from their mom's they are in a x-pen in her kitchen so they can be socialized. Her house is spotless. I'm not sure why she has so many males. How many do other breeders have?


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

> Question for Julie or anyone who has been to Claudia's house-----Divinity has 7 stud dogs and 18 breeding females pictured on their website, plus I think 12 young dogs for sale and a bunch of puppies. Do they really have that many running around their house? I wonder why so many males. Seems unusual from what I've seen on other websites.[/B]


I am probably biased, :thumbsup: but have been to Claudia's house more than anyone else (she is my mom-in-law). She does usually have some running around her house (in rotations), although everyone has their own ex-pens and crates to take naps and for when visitors come over. New and expecting moms are in her bedroom, the adults have a playroom that they rotate time out in (as well as the main part of the house), babies have a nursery for when they are older but still with mom. She doesn't have any outdoor kennels, which is part of the reason she doesn't really sell any breeding dogs, because she doesn't want any of her dogs in kennels. She has a really big backyard with a gazebo and a huge dog-friendly deck, so the dogs can spend some time getting some sunlight and pottying, and playing when the Texas weather cooperates and it is nice... 

Over half of her males are finished champions. Ready and Replay came from a good friend, Rio she raised from a puppy and championed and Nicky (and sis Noelle) are "home grown" so to speak out of a Westminster winner, NonVel's Weejun, grandson and Krystal (retired). Markee is her very favorite little boy, Jimee is another one that is just a huge baby and you can't not love. Dino added some great lines, although she is breeding him on a very limited basis now. So, that is the low-down on her boys (from my perspective). I am trying to talk her in to letting my mom take Jimee, she has a retiree and a half brother of Jimee's - but Claudia is very attached. 

The best reason to have multiple males is to be able to best match your girls with the right one. No sire or dam is perfect, and you have to do everything you can to match them up the best you can in pursuit of perfection. With german shepherds, I have heard the parallel made about hitting a nail with a hammer. Some people will use any hammer to drive in a nail, and it will work, but it may not be pretty! My limited experience with friends who send girls out to be bred (outside stud) is that is can be really hard on the girls to be in a new environment with new people while they are in heat. 

Claudia is very on the ball with selecting girls and boys that will complement each other and produce healthy dogs with great temperment and wonderful structure. My own breed is different, but I do consider her a mentor in learning how to judge qualities and determine what will complement what when they are bred. 

Hope that is somewhat helpful. 

Shannon


----------



## ChrisJennAndBella (Feb 4, 2008)

> Dino added some great lines, although she is breeding him on a very limited basis now.[/B]


Our Bella is from:
Sire - Gumwood's Risqué Dino-Mite
Dam - Tangletop Joan-Chen The Best

Claudia had given her the name of Cindy before we picked her up.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shannon, thank you for posting about your M-I-L and her breeding program. She sounds like a wonderful lady and Maltese lover. I am a pet owner and know nothing about breeding and showing, but she sounds very dedicated.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I got Clifford from Clebourne Texas, here is his website: 

www.cherubmaltese.com

Clifford has an excellent coat and beautiful face. Dale (the owner) litter box trains his puppies. :aktion033:


----------

